# CA glue finish over a paper cigar band



## ClutchCargo (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm about to make a closed end Statesman *cigar pen with a paper cigar band*. I ordered a few colorful and decorative vintage cigar bands from which to pick. Barry Gross' book recommends using CA glue to secure the cigar band to the outside of the pen's lower barrel and covering the pen and finishing it with multiple coats of medium CA glue. I'm accustomed to applying CA glue finishes, but am concerned in that the cigar bands, instead of being flat like stamps, are embossed with "bumpy dots" around the entire perimeter of the cigar bands.

I'm wondering if I first need to "flatten" the cigar band with a hard rubber roller, or if multiple coats of medium CA glue will build up a finish that covers without looking as thick as an acrylic resin pen blank? I would like to get by without flattening the cigar band, if possible, because the embossing is part of the beauty of the vintage design. I'm also wondering if the ingredients in CA glue can cover a paper cigar band without smearing or in any way disintegrating the paint/dye on the cigar band, or is it necessary to pre-coat with a "barrier" layer like shellac?

I would be interested in hearing from those who have actual experience in this area of cigar band applying and finishing. Thanks.


----------



## RDH79 (Dec 1, 2014)

I use multiple coats of Medium CA. You have to put it on thick.
I also turn the blank down a little under size and flat where the label would go.
I have never sanded through to the label.  But there is always a firs


----------



## Janster (Dec 2, 2014)

try a few different ways to see what best works for your application! Good luck!


----------



## ClutchCargo (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you for your suggestions. I received the cigar bands that I ordered and the embossing that I "thought" might interfere with the CA glue application was actually not as prominent as I thought; so I don't think the added thickness of the cigar bands is going to be a major problem.


----------



## Taff (Dec 13, 2014)

*Cigar Labels Are Different!*

I also use medium CA to finish cigar labels on pens.  Several coats will overcome the bumps.  I usually buy assortments of used labels and need to warn you that some labels will bleed color immediately when the glue hits them.  Test a few until you find the ones that will not.  Seems to be the ones without a coated finish on the paper label that do the bleeding.  :biggrin:


----------



## patrick.gibney27 (Dec 14, 2014)

ClutchCargo said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. I received the cigar bands that I ordered and the embossing that I "thought" might interfere with the CA glue application was actually not as prominent as I thought; so I don't think the added thickness of the cigar bands is going to be a major problem.



What if you used a sealer on them  first. I think that would stop any bleeding. I hope they work out for you.


----------



## bjbear76 (Dec 15, 2014)

I usually seal the bands with modge podge first.


----------



## ClutchCargo (Dec 17, 2014)

My initial concern in my original posting turned out to be a non-concern. *Thin CA glue provided the initial placement of the cigar band*, and the cigar band I used had no bleeding of the ink at all. Then multiple coats of *medium CA glue* adequately covered the cigar band so that initial sanding (leveling) with *400- and 600-grit Abranet*, followed by finishing to a high gloss with *Micro Mesh up to 12,000 grit*, was quick and easy and left a flawless finish. As a matter of fact, it turned out so well that I could have sold this pen ten times over to co-workers at the office just through word of mouth advertising.


----------



## Califo (Dec 17, 2014)

ClutchCargo said:


> My initial concern in my original posting turned out to be a non-concern. *Thin CA glue provided the initial placement of the cigar band*, and the cigar band I used had no bleeding of the ink at all. Then multiple coats of *medium CA glue* adequately covered the cigar band so that initial sanding (leveling) with *400- and 600-grit Abranet*, followed by finishing to a high gloss with *Micro Mesh up to 12,000 grit*, was quick and easy and left a flawless finish. As a matter of fact, it turned out so well that I could have sold this pen ten times over to co-workers at the office just through word of mouth advertising.



Show us some pictures.  I tried one the other day and it turned out OK.  But I could still feel a slight bump where the ring was afixed.  What was your process?  Did you turn it on the shy side of the bushing and build it with CA? How many coats of CA?

My brother had given me a cigar ring on one of his favorite cigars he smoked while on vacation and I used it on a piece of wood he had brough from Mexico.  He loved it!  It became a personalized pen since he smoked the cigar and brought wood from his favorite beach, Paridise Beach Cozumel.   You can use this as a bit of salesmanship on your customers :biggrin:


----------



## ClutchCargo (Dec 27, 2014)

I finally shot a photo of the *closed end cigar pen* I'd talked about in my postings above. The wood is silver maple burl from a tree that a friend of mine had taken down a few years ago. After turning, I dyed the wood to accentuate the depth of the burl and to replicate the color of tobacco leaves.


----------



## ladycop322 (Dec 27, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## ClutchCargo (Jan 1, 2015)

ladycop322, thanks for complimenting my work.

I had a redwood burl pen blank with an interesting pattern that I thought was well suited for a cigar pen and I just received some beautiful vintage Cuban cigar bands, so today I turned another closed end cigar pen. For this one I used the Triton kit and a CA glue finish.


----------



## FrankH (May 12, 2015)

Great looking pens.  Where do obtain the cigar bands.


----------



## Sand Mountain Designs (Jan 30, 2020)

A friend sent me an envelope full of bands to get started. The information on this thread will greatly influence my final product. I can't wait to jump into this part of pen turning. Thank you all!


----------



## Lee Carr (Feb 1, 2020)

PoppyTee said:


> A friend sent me an envelope full of bands to get started. The information on this thread will greatly influence my final product. I can't wait to jump into this part of pen turning. Thank you all!


----------

